# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Dashboard workbook

## sovietchild

Hello, some one asked me to upload this workbook, so here it is. 

*All respect goes out to https://www.excelforum.com/ and its users for providing the formulas needed for the dashboard.
Special thanks to Jonmo1 , FDibbins, sandy666, AlKey, shg and Andy Pope .
*

----------


## sovietchild

This was designed for a display dashboard. If one needs to print it, one will need to take a picture of the dashboard and use a paint software like https://www.getpaint.net and *invert the colors*. So, basically what that gonna do is make it from black and white to white and black.

In order to look like this (picture down below)
step 1 take a picture of the display (PrtScn button) 
step 2 past it in ( ctrl + v)
step 3 invert the colors 
step 4 adjust the white level
step 5 squeeze the image size

----------


## FlameRetired

Thank you for the upload. That is a really cool dashboard!

----------


## XL&ME

sovietchild, Many thanks for uploading your work that supports your dashboard. Will be studying it to learn some new techniques.

----------


## sovietchild

In order to look like this (picture down below)
step 1 take a picture of the display (PrtScn button) 
step 2 past it in ( ctrl + v)
step 3 invert the colors 
step 4 adjust the white levels
step 5 squeeze the image size

----------


## sovietchild

Here is a simple dashboard if anyone wants it.

----------


## sovietchild

Simple concept. (imitated from google images search through dashboards)

----------


## sovietchild

If anyone wants it.

----------


## FDibbins

Very nicely done!

----------


## sovietchild

Here is a simple dashboard that could go well with how products are doing week to week or month to month.

Attachment 534405

----------

